# GT LTS Lagerumbau - Fotothread



## soulman (26. Mai 2005)

hier für die interessierten ein fotothread aus dem österr. mtb-forum bikeboard. 
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=32124
an meinem gt hat ein ganz lieber freund und begnadeter schrauber mit "goldenen händen" den wechsel von den mittlerweile 9(!) jahre alten gleitlagern auf industrielager vorgenommen.


----------



## mexali (14. August 2006)

Hi soulman,

ich fahr zwar seit über 15 Jahren Mountainbike und davon 9 (wie du) Jahren ein GT LTS1, aber im Forum bin ich neu.

Auch ich habe die Lager erst vor 3 Jahren das erste Mal komplett (selbst) ausgewechselt. Vor kurzem mußte ich zum zweiten Male das untere Hauptlager, sprich an der Kettenstrebe wechseln. Sonst war bisher alles o.k.!
Nun hab ich aber ein grösseres Moment!!!
Meine Sattel- bzw. Sitzstrebe (wie man dies auch nennen mag) ist gebrochen  und ich suche nach Ersatz!!! Kennst du jemand der eine Sattelstrebe für ein GT LTS mit Titanschwinge hat ???

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!

Gruss
Mexali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (18. August 2006)

Der Link ist absolut empfehlenswert!!! 

Ich habe dazu mal eine Frage: Hat jemmand die genauen Maße von den Gleitlager im GT LTS 1997? Wo bekomme ich neue Gleitalger her, die auch vernünftig halten? Wie gehe ich nach dem Ausbau der Gleitlager vor (Schmieren oder nicht Schmieren, besondere Gleitlagerschmierung?)? Frage über Frage, ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten. Danke an Alle.


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2006)

Hi,
was die Gleitlager angeht kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen...
Ich habe für die LTS 1996 noch fünf Sätze da (für alle vier Lagerpunkte). Für die LTS 1997-1998 bekomme ich in ca. 2 Wochen die Lagersätze.
Diese Gleitlager sind genau passend, entsprechen also den original Lagern. Es sind Wartungsfreie Gleitlager und benötigen keine zusätzliche Schmierung! Beim Einpressen der Lager ist es Sinnvoll eine feine Fettschicht an der Presspassung im Rahmen einzutragen.
Bei bedarf kannst du mir gerne eine Nachricht senden.
Paul


----------



## GT Driver (18. August 2006)

Super. Danke. Nachricht hast du bekommen... Gibt es noch jenes Einpresswerkzeug oder würde auch eine Schraubzwinge mit Brett ihren Dienst tun?


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2006)

wegen dem Einpressen der Lager:
mit einer Schraubzwinge sollte man vorsichtig sein, die rutsch gerne mal weg und hat am festen Bügel ein Kugelkopf. Dadurch presst man schnell das Lager schräg ein, es verkantet und dann ist es auch bald nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich benutze da eine kleine Handpresse die mir garantiert, dass das Lager gerade eingepresst wird. Ich würde empfehlen einen kleinen Schraubstock aus dem Baumarkt zu besorgen (auf genügend Hub achten), dann eine kleinen Metallplatte auf das Lager legen und über einen kurzen Bolzen (beidseitig flach) das Lager vorsichtig von innen also durch die gegenüberliegende Bohrung (außer beim Horstlink von außen) bis auf Anschlag einpressen. Wichtig sind die ersten mm, dann läuft das Lager gerade in den Presssitz ein.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Paul


----------



## GT Driver (19. August 2006)

Du konntest mir auf jeden Fall helfen... Danke. Werde es so machen wie du es geschrieben hast. Sollte ich fragen haben, weiß ich an wen ich mich wenden muss.


----------



## LTSPauli (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich fahr seit ewigen Zeiten ein LTS 1, ich liebe dieses Bike! - und gestern ist die rechte Kettenstrebe gebrochen, beim Runterfahren eines stinknormalen Randsteines...!
Meine ersten spontanten Suizidbestrebungen haben sich erst verflüchtigt nachdem ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, also erstmal herzlichen Dank für´s Retten meines Lebens. So. Und wemma jetzt noch das Leben meines LTS 1 retten können dann bin ich der glücklichste Mensch auf diesem Planeten...

Nachdem ich hier schon ein bißerl herumgelesen hab stellen sich mir primär mal 2 Fragen:
1. Wie stell ich fest ob mein LTS 1 ein ´96, ´97 oder ´98 ist...???
2. Woher krieg´ ich eine (wenn ich dann weiß welches Baujahr ich fahr bzw. gefahren bin) passende Kettenstrebe, neu oder gebraucht, kollvommen s**eissegal, hauptsache ok...!?!?

BITTE BITTE BITTE DANKE DANKE DANKE!


----------



## GT Driver (5. September 2006)

Am besten du fotografierst dein LTS mal und stellst es hier ins Forum.

LTS 1 (96): Die Dämpferschwinge ist geschwungen und aus Titanium. 
LTS 1 (97): Die Dämpferschwinge ist gerade und aus Aluminium.
LTS 1 (98): Die LTS finen 98 mit der 1000er etc. Bezeichnung an.

Du solltest dann ein 96/97 LTS haben, sofern meine Angaben richtig sind. Die Strebe zu bekommen wird schwierig zu sein. Kannst ja mal bei Ebay gucken. Zur Zeit laufen 2 LTS Rahmen dort, wenn dann bekommst die nur im Rahmen Paket. Bei GT Bekommst du gar nichts mehr, hatt auch schon nachgefragt.


----------



## tusculanum (27. September 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Hi,
> was die Gleitlager angeht kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen...
> Ich habe für die LTS 1996 noch fünf Sätze da (für alle vier Lagerpunkte). Für die LTS 1997-1998 bekomme ich in ca. 2 Wochen die Lagersätze.
> Diese Gleitlager sind genau passend, entsprechen also den original Lagern. Es sind Wartungsfreie Gleitlager und benötigen keine zusätzliche Schmierung! Beim Einpressen der Lager ist es Sinnvoll eine feine Fettschicht an der Presspassung im Rahmen einzutragen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen, ich glaube hier bin ich richtig gelandet, von dir janikulus wollte ich wissen ob du noch einen Satz Lager auf Lager hast für einen 96-er lts-1, ich bau mir nämlich gerade eins zusammen und will von vorn heriein alles richtig machen, was sollen die denn kosten??? Würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal melden würdest...


----------



## Kint (28. September 2006)

tusculanum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich glaube hier bin ich richtig gelandet, von dir janikulus wollte ich wissen ob du noch einen Satz Lager auf Lager hast für einen 96-er lts-1, ich bau mir nämlich gerade eins zusammen und will von vorn heriein alles richtig machen, was sollen die denn kosten??? Würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal melden würdest...



ich glaube nicht, denn wer ein 96er lts fährt und nicht gerade nen bikeshop aufgelöst hat, hat selten genug lager für andere übrig. du solltest dich imo mal im netz umschauen. betd hat vielleicht noch welche ? 

https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Driver (29. September 2006)

oder du schreibst janikulus einfach mal ne PN. Ich habe einen neuen Gleitlagersatz von ihm bekommen und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Der Preis war Top und ein wirklich nette Zeitgenosse. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen...  

Seine Signatur beinhaltet auch folgende Sätze:

Biete:
- Lagersätze (Gleitlager) für GT LTS 1996 mit Titanschwinge
- Lagersätze (Gleitlager) für GT LTS1 1997

In diesem Sinne, fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Kint (30. September 2006)

sorry. wer lesen kann.... 



Kint schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, denn wer ein 96er lts fährt und nicht gerade nen bikeshop aufgelöst hat, hat selten genug lager für andere übrig. du solltest dich imo mal im netz umschauen. betd hat vielleicht noch welche ?
> 
> https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103


----------



## Kiu78 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Janikulus.

Ich bin gerade auf das Forum gestoßen und bin heilfroh,  andere "Leidgenossen" zu finden, die ein GT LTS besitzen.
Meine Lager  quietschen und knarzen ganz schlimm. Wie ich lesen konnte, haben Sie  ggf. passende Lager, die sie mir verkaufen könnten?
Ich habe ein LTS,  Baujahr 1996 - hab's damals direkt im Urlaub aus den USA  mitgebracht...und bin dem ansonsten tollen Rad treu.

Würde mich  freuen, wenn Sie mir helfen könnten.
Sie erreichen mich am besten  direkt über: [email protected]

Herzliche Grüße,
Kiu Ghaderi


----------



## Janikulus (26. Mai 2010)

Kiu78 schrieb:


> Hallo Janikulus.
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf das Forum gestoßen und bin heilfroh,  andere "Leidgenossen" zu finden, die ein GT LTS besitzen.
> Meine Lager  quietschen und knarzen ganz schlimm. Wie ich lesen konnte, haben Sie  ggf. passende Lager, die sie mir verkaufen könnten?
> ...



das ist aber schon ein Weilchen her, ich habe leider keine Lagersätze mehr hier rumliegen, sorry. Da hilft nur noch ebay oder eventuell http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Mai 2010)

Ansonsten findest du auch hier noch einiges:

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=224&zenid=f7617191596b49fd242cafdb7f1b2328


----------



## grunzchicken (21. Juni 2013)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wegen dem Einpressen der Lager:
> mit einer Schraubzwinge sollte man vorsichtig sein, die rutsch gerne mal weg und hat am festen Bügel ein Kugelkopf. Dadurch presst man schnell das Lager schräg ein, es verkantet und dann ist es auch bald nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich benutze da eine kleine Handpresse die mir garantiert, dass das Lager gerade eingepresst wird. Ich würde empfehlen einen kleinen Schraubstock aus dem Baumarkt zu besorgen (auf genügend Hub achten), dann eine kleinen Metallplatte auf das Lager legen und über einen kurzen Bolzen (beidseitig flach) das Lager vorsichtig von innen also durch die gegenüberliegende Bohrung (außer beim Horstlink von außen) bis auf Anschlag einpressen. Wichtig sind die ersten mm, dann läuft das Lager gerade in den Presssitz ein.
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
> Paul


 
Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir ein LTS1 zugelegt bei dem HorstLink und das untere Lager schon durch Industrielager ausgetauscht wurden. Der Vorbesitzer hat mir außerdem noch Kugellager für die beiden anderen Lager mitgegeben.
Beim Einbau und Einpressen des Lagers am oberen Federgelenk bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es da wirklich rein geht. Habe gerade nur eine Schraubzwinge da, rutscht wie oben beschrieben immer weg. Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, wäre schön wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. Sind wohl Original-Ersatzteile(Steht SCE 99 INA USA drauf)Würde es auch professionell einpressen lassen, habe etwas Angst das die Brücke nachgibt. 

DANKE für Eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grunzchicken (21. Juni 2013)

Das hier


----------



## grunzchicken (21. Juni 2013)

Kommando zurück! Hab gerade gelesen das es nicht passt. Sorry
Hat zufällig noch jemand das hier rumliegen
 GT Rear of linkage bearing kit 97 
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares

Danke


----------



## CONNEX8M (22. Juni 2013)

Maße?

Länge, Durchmesser?

Bohrung?

Wenn keine Maße, dann kann ich nicht in meine Vergleichslisten schauen.

Kann ja sein das ich was finde.


----------



## grunzchicken (22. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Maße?
> 
> Länge, Durchmesser?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Connex,

danke für deine Hilfe.

Durchmesser sind 1,8 cm, Länge 1,2 cm und Schraube mit Kegelkopf M7.
Geht aber auch etwas kleinerer Durchmesser denke ich, dann mit neuer Schraube inkl. Kegelkopf.

Danke für deine Hilfe
Micha


----------



## CONNEX8M (22. Juni 2013)

Dachte ich mir das es so aussieht:

hier ein Link

http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...s/drawn-cup-needle-roller-bearings/index.html

das Teil dürfte standard sein, eventuell in einer Dreherei auf Übermaß wenn nötig aufreiben lassen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## grunzchicken (22. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir das es so aussieht:
> 
> hier ein Link
> 
> ...



Super, Danke.
Werde ich Montag mal anrufen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2013)

grunzchicken schrieb:


> Super, Danke.
> Werde ich Montag mal anrufen.
> Viele Grüße



Exakt passende Lager gibt es nicht. Lass Dir von dem Troll nichts einreden.

Das INA-Lager ist im original GT-Lagerkit enthalten. Hierbei musst Du aber die Dämpferbrücke aufreiben. Hab es selber bei 2 STS durch. 

Das Lagerset von Stöckli oder Betd passt ohne Aufreiben der Dämpferbrücke. Hier werden Standardkugellager mit einer Aluhülse versehen, welche direkt eingepresst wird. Vorteil ist hier, dass Du diese Lager an jeder Ecke für billig Geld bekommst (auch wenn Du es nie brauchen wirst). Befestigung erfolgt beim Betd-Kit mittel einfacher Inbus-Senkschraube.


----------



## grunzchicken (22. Juni 2013)

Ok, wie hast Du die Brücke erweitert? Sandpapier? Welche Körnung? Habe in einem Ami Thread  gelesen, das dieses 99 Set bei dem 96/97 Modell nicht passt? Nur Horstlink und unten. Danke


----------



## CONNEX8M (22. Juni 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Exakt passende Lager gibt es nicht. Lass Dir von dem Troll nichts einreden.
> 
> Das INA-Lager ist im original GT-Lagerkit enthalten. Hierbei musst Du aber die Dämpferbrücke aufreiben. Hab es selber bei 2 STS durch.
> 
> Das Lagerset von Stöckli oder Betd passt ohne Aufreiben der Dämpferbrücke. Hier werden Standardkugellager mit einer Aluhülse versehen, welche direkt eingepresst wird. Vorteil ist hier, dass Du diese Lager an jeder Ecke für billig Geld bekommst (auch wenn Du es nie brauchen wirst). Befestigung erfolgt beim Betd-Kit mittel einfacher Inbus-Senkschraube.


 
Hallo GT Heini, PM an Dich bitte lesen und dann melden wegen Termin!?


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2013)

grunzchicken schrieb:


> Ok, wie hast Du die Brücke erweitert? Sandpapier? Welche Körnung? Habe in einem Ami Thread  gelesen, das dieses 99 Set bei dem 96/97 Modell nicht passt? Nur Horstlink und unten. Danke



Mit Sandpapier geht es natürlich nicht. Ich habe die Dämpferbrücke mit einer Reibahle aufgerieben. Nur so hast Du das exakte Einpressmaß für das Lager.

Bei Sandpapier würdest Du Stunden schleifen und hättest am Ende wahrscheinlich ein ovales Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grunzchicken (23. Juni 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mit Sandpapier geht es natürlich nicht. Ich habe die Dämpferbrücke mit einer Reibahle aufgerieben. Nur so hast Du das exakte Einpressmaß für das Lager.
> 
> Bei Sandpapier würdest Du Stunden schleifen und hättest am Ende wahrscheinlich ein ovales Loch.


 
Perfekt! 
Eine kleine Frage noch:
Hast Du eine Handreibahle genommen? Dreht man die tatsächlich per Hand durch? Oder per Bohrmaschiene?(Da Hand...wohl mit Hand, hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu blöd ) Hab leider dazu nichts im Netzt gefunden. 19mm wäre wohl das richtige Maß. Danke schon mal für super Tipps!


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2013)

Habe es damals mit einer verstellbaren Maschinen-Reibahle aufgerieben.


----------



## grunzchicken (23. Juni 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Habe es damals mit einer verstellbaren Maschinen-Reibahle aufgerieben.


 
Danke! Teste ich, Lager sind ja da.


----------



## StahlfotoBikes (7. November 2018)

Moin! Ich wollte mal hier was zum Thread beitragen. Ich restauriere gerade mein GT-LTS mit Stöckli Lagern.
Die Lager aus dem Linkage haben arg gelitten - nix unzerstörbar  Insbesondere die kleinen Lager aus der hinteren Aufhängung des Linkage sind einfach nur tot. Da ich vorher nichts zum Innenleben herausfinden konnte, möchte ich Betroffenen hier nun zeigen was sie erwartet und was sie brauchen. Alle Lager können mit passenden - also gleich großen Metallblöcken (Idealerweise Messing) herausgeschlagen werden. Dabei ist insbesondere das Titan Linkage sehr gut zu unterstützen, da es sonst brechen kann.
Ihr braucht insgesamt 8 neue Lager für das Stöckli System. Ich hab meine bei CQ gekauft, da es dort vollkugelige gab, diese sind ideal für Bike Aufhängungen (wenig Drehzahl, hohe Festigkeit, da kein Kugelkäfig vorhanden ist)
*2X S6200 2RS*  Artikel 22933 (Linkage oben/groß)
*4X 688 2RS MAX *Artikel 24745 (Linkage hinten)
*2X* *608 2RS MAX *Artikel 24738 *(Hauptlager unten)*
kugellager-shop.net

Die Lager sind aber standardisiert, ihr bekommt die überall, hier fand ich die vollkugelige Ausführung interessant.

Besonderheit ist die Verwendung von 4 Lagern am hinteren Linkage. Siehe Bilder. Das einsetzen ist easy, einfach einpressen und alles wieder zusammensetzen. Alle Lager kosten zusammen 20€ und die nächsten 20 Jahre können kommen 

Da ich trotz neuer Lager Spiel im Hauptlager habe, teste ich jetzt mal die BETD Lösung dafür und rüste gleich noch die Horst Lager um auf Industrielager von BETD. Denn das hat das Stöckli System nicht, während bei einer Vollumrüstung auf BETD das hintere Linkage Lager nicht aus Industrielagern besteht.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## tofu1000 (12. November 2018)

Danke für deine Mühe, das zu dokumentieren! Habe gleiches mit nem STS durch. Und Enduro Bearings verbaut. Womit hast du aus- bzw. eingepresst? Ne ausgiebige Probefahrt steht noch aus, aber ich fürchte, erwarte dir von den BETD-Lagern fürs Horst-Link nicht zu viel - das sind wirklich nur Puppenlagerchen.


----------



## StahlfotoBikes (26. Januar 2019)

Ein Kumpel hat mir Messing Buchsen gedreht, mit denen ich die Lager alles ausgeschlagen habe. Ich hatte jetzt eher das Problem von Spiel im Hauptlager - naja die 20 Jahre gehen nicht spurlos vorbei eh? Ich hab mit dem BETD Kit jetzt die perfekte Ergänzung fürs Hauptlager, das sitzt extrem stramm und nun ist alles perfekt. Jetzt hab ich also 2X Stöckli, 2X BETD und der Hinterbau ist supersmooth . Anbei der Stand des Rebuilts, das BETD Lager ist hier gut zu sehen. Einzelne Decals fehlen noch und es kündigen sich Hadley Naben an


----------



## toastet (26. Januar 2019)

Träumchen


----------



## Luiminator (4. Juli 2019)

Guten Tag, Ihr wisst nicht zufällig wo ich jetzt noch einen Satz Stöckli Lager für mein LTS Thermoplast aus dem Jahre 1996 bekomme? Bei mir ist der Hinterbau mittlerweile sehr schwammig und ich denke mal es liegt an den alten Lagern.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte. Ich würde nur sehr ungern den Oldtimer in Rente schicken.

Danke euch...
Luiminator


----------



## toastet (4. Juli 2019)

Sorry aber 

n/a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (8. Juli 2019)

Luiminator schrieb:


> Guten Tag, Ihr wisst nicht zufällig wo ich jetzt noch einen Satz Stöckli Lager für mein LTS Thermoplast aus dem Jahre 1996 bekomme? Bei mir ist der Hinterbau mittlerweile sehr schwammig und ich denke mal es liegt an den alten Lagern.
> Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte. Ich würde nur sehr ungern den Oldtimer in Rente schicken.
> 
> Danke euch...
> Luiminator



Die Stöckli-Lager gibt es offiziell nicht mehr zu kaufen. Herr Stöckli lebt nicht mehr, die Nachfolger seines Geschäftes haben keinen Zugriff auf seine CAD-Daten. So weit so gut.
Du kannst nur versuchen ebay weltweit abzugrasen oder eben BETD, dort gibt es noch Ersatzlager welche zwar schwerer, aber auch haltbarer sein sollen als die originalen GT-Lager.


----------



## Luiminator (9. Juli 2019)

oh... das ist traurig zu hören. Danke dir für die Antwort. Ich werd mal versuchen noch vernünftige Ersatzteile zu ergattern, ansonsten wird der Rahmen an die Wand gehängt.


----------

